# How long do hammocks last?



## CleverRat (Mar 9, 2014)

My boys are not very big chewers. They is a couple nibbles in their chew toys but that's about it. They hardly ever chew on their hammocks and on furniture which is good. However, I would like to make them some new hammocks but I don't think there is any space. I already have some fabric but I was thinking it would be cool to make some Halloween themed hammocks. Because they don't chew on them, I was thinking maybe I would use them for 2 months and them store them until next year. Are anybody else's rats like this? How long do they last if they don't chew on them?


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I have a hammock going on 6 months of solid use. It's starting to look a little dingy regardless of washing, but it's still pretty solid and I'm definitely not the best sewer in the world. You should be fine. I've actually considered making them holiday themed stuff too since it would change things up and I could rotate them out so that they're not as grungy looking as their daily stuff.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

I dont know if it makes a difference whether their store bought or made but I have one hammock that has been used daily and washed weekly now going on 3 yrs. Its still in pretty good shape. It was the first hammock I ever bought.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It depends on the fabric, location and how you use it. I use fleece interior upholstery exterior and line them with puppy pads to prevent urine and what not. I also put fleece in them so they chew and nest with that instead. I was mine once they smell which is once a month. They tend to last three months to six months.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

I haven't thrown out any hammocks yet (in 1 1/2 years) but I have quite a few to shift around. They can get really chewed up but as long as they're not falling apart I'll use them. They like to chew through fleece but usually not as much through the flannel or cotton side.


----------



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

It depends on the style of hammock for my lot. My girls don't chew on hammocks like the bunk beds and flats so they pretty much last for months on end. If I give them a cube though, that would probably last them about a month max. I still use the hammocks when they look tatty. It doesn't look nice, but they still love it! My boys are major chewers and chew through their hammocks no matter the style pretty quickly. Make a few different styles for them and you'll find out pretty quickly which ones they like to chew apart the fastest.


----------



## CleverRat (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone! Also, LeStan82 that's a long time!


----------



## Nic (Sep 19, 2014)

I've gone through quite a few hammocks, cubes etc in my time.. Mine are keen "chew it at the eyelet" types..making it useless rather quickly. I tend to get about 1year tops out of them, ... by then they have "fast escape" holes all over the place. ;D lol!


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

CleverRat said:


> Thanks everyone! Also, LeStan82 that's a long time!



My first two boys loved it and my boys now use it. It has really held up. They chew their pineapple hut, it has holes all in it and in need of a new one but they dont chew on the hammocks or any other beds for some reason.


----------



## beaner (Jul 21, 2014)

I have the same issue as Littlesparrow, hammocks can last about a year to six months with my girls, but a cube, GAME OVER. they chew those like there is no tomorrow. My rule is, if there are no strings hanging and it can still hold a rat, then I still use it.


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

I cut off the shreddy strings hanging from my hammocks after I wash them, then if there is still more hammock than hole it can be used again...


----------



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

> My rule is, if there are no strings hanging and it can still hold a rat, then I still use it.


I do the same thing. Some of their hammocks look absolutely tattered but they still love them all the same. Haha.


----------

